# Memphis Punk Rock Fest



## dprogram (May 8, 2014)

UPDATED! https://www.facebook.com/events/612646588829933/

MEMPHIS PUNK ROCK FEST 2014

IT'S FINALLY HERE 
THE BIGGEST ALL LOCAL FESTIVAL FOR PUNK, METAL, AND SKA FEATURING BANDS FROM AROUND THE NATION, LOCAL VENDORS, SKATEBOARDING, AFFORDABLE FOODS, AND AFTER PARTIES WORTH BLACKING OUT AT! MORE INFORMATION TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON SO STAY TUNED WITH Memphis Punk Promotions FOR THE Memphis Punk Rock Fest

Fireball Whisky's Memphis Shot girls will be at Murphy's Pub's After Party

Scott Miles will be spinning only the best of punk vinyls between bands!

Live skate demo at ALTOWN DIY AT EVELYN AND TRIFE

Memphis As FUCK will be there!
CHEAPSKATES will have shop set up with gear!

Additional Sponsorship from Underground Art

More treats to come just follow the page! 

This year we're doing it big! Guerrilla style!

$7 Cover For Day Shows
$5 Cover For After Parties
$20 Gets You A Weekend Pass To All 4 Shows!


4 VENUES
2 DAYS 
ALMOST 20 BANDS
ALL AGES (except afterparties)

(not official time slots, will be posted closer to date)

JUNE 6TH 
DAY 1 SHOW ALL DAY TO 10PM
BENEFIT TO RAISE MONEY FOR THE PARK AND MORE CONCRETE!
ALTOWN DIY SKATE PARK 
(Take Evelyn next to black lodge video all the way to the end at the corner of Trife, look over the cement wall)

Voice Of Addiction
Sin City Scoundrels
Stuck Lucky
Special Victims Unit (SVU)
Lucha and the Flatspots
Richard James
MORE SPECIAL GUESTS TO BE ANNOUNCED


NIGHT 1 AFTER PARTY 11PM TO 3AM
MURPHY'S PUB 
1589 MADISON AVE MEMPHIS, TN 38104

The Commonwealth of American Natives
Random Conflict
MORE SPECIAL GUESTS TO BE ANNOUNCED


JUNE 7TH 
DAY 2 SHOW 4PM TO 10PM
BLACK LODGE VIDEO 

The Gloryholes
The Hoax
Parasite Diet
Capgun
SomeKind OfNightmare
MORE SPECIAL GUESTS TO BE ANNOUNCED

NIGHT 2 AFTER PARTY 11PM TO 3AM
P&H CAFE 
1532 MADISON AVE. MEMPHIS, TN 38104
Barbariettes
Tanks
Three Cents Short


----------



## dprogram (May 10, 2014)

Get in touch with Tyler if you want to swing through and play. I can transfer messages for ya if you'd like.


----------

